# Midlands Golden Rescue Fundraiser..



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will have to order something for Christmas for my sister. I have a bread basket that I have had for 15 yrs and it looks brand new. I hope you raise lots of money.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

BUMP...............


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Scorpio loves these! I had a few...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*There is a factory you can visit.*

I have several of these baskets too.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish:
They had natural colored baskets
and
That I could design a basket online.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hey Kimm didn;t some idiot on another forum not know what these things were and yankee candles too. Southerners!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump:wavey:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Hey Kimm didn;t some idiot on another forum not know what these things were and yankee candles too. Southerners!!!!!!!!!


I remember that! :


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey just got an email that says if you spend 50.00 during the month of October you will get a 10.00 coupon to come back in December to spend..

also jewlery, candles and lotions are buy one get one half off for October..

and you get a free holiday bag that says you can use it to carry lunches and things in... pretty cute!!! 

just thought i would share!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a few more days left to order... Midlands will get 20% of all sales..

thanks!!


----------

